# Big Grinders



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was just sitting thinking how small Mythos is and that I was sure I could get something a little larger on the bench. Have I gone too far?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL, that is all


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

So is the Mythos surplus now??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Now there's an interesting thought Jason! Somehow I doubt it, but I might have a big red grinder for sale soon though! I bought it as a non runner. Took it home, quick once over, changed the fuse and away she ran!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that big wheel on the left used to drive or prime it David!!?? Or even steer it!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

lol, nice!

Does that even run off a 13 Amp socket or do you need a 16 Amp for it?

And how does it compare to the others when paired with the L1?


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

oh my... that is big!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Right, I bought it from a lady who had owned it from new. They used it in the grocers shop to grind coffee, and that shut 22 years ago! As far as I can tell, it runs quite happily from 13 am, having that size of fuse in her, and when I opened the plug, the fuse did look ancient, and that is all I have replaced. Since it was run in a shop, I guess 13 amp is fine, and one of the plates does back this up.

At the moment, I aim to get her shot blasted and painted, then will sell her on to someone who is more in tune with the mechanical side of things than me. I have always wanted one, but now I have one, I dont think I will hang on to it for too long. I will not try it against the Mythos, just in case she wins.....LOL


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome find mate, well done. Very envious


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to be stupid but what is the huge red grinder?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is a Hobart E2120 which was used in shops to grind coffee. Probably goes back to 1950 or 60.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Stripped the burrs out........



















Any idea if I can get replacements? They seem to measure 73 mm or so!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

lol, they might come in handy still.... you could always beat the coffee into dust with them


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agreed....! But, where would I start looking for replacements? Actually, just had a thought....lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The beast works!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you need a chute mod on that bad boy










some kind of squeezy bottle cut open, blue peter style ought to do it. thats how we do mods round here innit?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In time, I am just happy that in 24 hours, the non runner actually runs!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

it is a proper monster. How "adjustable" is it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The burrs are shot but it was used to dispense coffee in a grocers. Be no good for espresso but ok for drip etc. plenty of adjustment options but I am still just playing with it


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

What do you mean by the burrs are shot, and also do you know what holds the chrome dial and the plate below it in place as I was trying to adjust it and now when i turn the dial the big center screw stays still so does not adjust it? thanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

J7F, the burrs were shot because they were worn smooth! I can remember taking the chrome end piece off and then having a battle with a shaft. If you can send some pics of yours I will show my son and see if we can remember, as I sold it on ages ago now


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok thanks, I will try to post some pics, were u ever able to find replacement burrs?


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

ok here is a picture of the parts:


http://imgur.com/PCWFrrF


thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's an absolute monster!

Looks like a part that's fallen off Iron Man version 1. Great find. Look forward to seeing it once it's been cleaned up.

It will be an absolute beast!


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

ok, i have got it i think, it might be like it was before, will try out tomorrow, although im not too sure about the burrs in the grinder i have no idea where to get replacement ones, thanks


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Now that's a monster! Looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

What way are the burrs mounted in this beast. Looks like a forerunner of the ek43!


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

this is one of them


http://imgur.com/zW4i2IV


I have no knowledge of burrs so cannot tell if they are worn, any ideas on where to get replacements if need be?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Look very worn to me!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks familiar! From memory, we had to make a split pin from a shim to hold everything in place. The spring goes between the two burr faces........tell you what, my son is out for the night but I will ask him tomorrow if he has an photos or can explain it better than me.


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

yeh thanks .


----------



## J7F (Jan 19, 2014)

Although im still interested if anyone would know where to get some new burrs;


http://imgur.com/zW4i2IV


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

J7F said:


> this is one of them
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zW4i2IV
> ...


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

Any joy out there ?? i have same machine and need new Burrs and separating spring, otherwise in nice condition.

hope someone can help.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Can somebody post measurements of those burrs..... probably in inches









Edit: earlier post found saying 73mm ish so 2 7/8"...... I wonder if you could coax a set of Mythos burrs into it









If anyone wants to try I have an old one I could send for postage. (sorry a bit skint just now)


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

grumpydaddy said:


> Can somebody post measurements of those burrs..... probably in inches


Hi. Thanks for the reply, at work just now but will photograph and measure tonight, I think the burrs are a bit worn because the separating Spring looks to have been " chewed" by them . This machine was working when I leased out the business but no beans would go through when I got it back ! Mabey just replacing the spring to separate the burrs would get it working again, but new burrs would be good.

Regards mayson


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I wonder if the "separating spring" is in fact just having the role of an auger carrying the beans into the burrs. I have seen that before


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi, as you can see the spring is shot ! i can send better pics and measurements if they will help, the glass bean hopper still in one piece and all Hobart markings still original. would be nice to get it up and running again.

regards Mayson


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

This is





 kinda shows what I meant in that for one use there is a full auger but for another use there is just a spring used as an auger

What do you make that measurement in mm?..... I am expecting 70 (2 3/4") or 73mm (2 7/8"). I was hoping it might be 2 15/16" (74.6mm)


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

Can't remember where I got ruler from !


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Well officer, it must have gotten stuck to my clothes when you passed them back to me on release.....









I think there may be hope yet that a 75mm burr set from another manufacturer will do the job.

Yes I see the hook. It must then be used as an auger. Let me have a look in my box of bits at work to see if I have anything remotely similar

oh, just a thought..... as a rule you are not supposed to thieve from the police


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-74mm-flat-burr-set.html = 74mm RH

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/product/620349

http://clean-machine.com.au/Blades-Burrs-Macap-M7-74mm.html = OD-74mm ID-42.5mm Thickness-9.2mm RH


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

Good morning, thanks for the links but unfortunately they will not fit as existing have 2 screws holding burrs in place. Please see attached photos.

rgds mayson


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

The fixed (rear) burr is 3" in diameter with a 1 1/2 inch diameter centre hole with screw centres at 2 1/4 inch

the front driven burr, 2 7/8 inch 1. Inch centre hole, screw centres 1 1/2 inch and a slight raised boss at 2 inches in diameter.

These were obviously all manufactured before metrication. Hope this helps . Going to ring Hobart today but I won't hold my breath !

Rgds mayson


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The work needed to fit 3 hole burrs is simple and not expensive. Where it might get more interesting is with the internal diameter and the auger


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi. Had a word with an engineer friend of mine who works in the nuclear industry, he recons he could make a new auger / Spring and also recondition the burrs, should be interesting. I will keep you posted .

Rgds mayson


----------



## Expat (Sep 17, 2016)

Get in touch with Italmill. Call them, they speak English. Better the phone than emailig; which they may ignore. They may have a set or could make for you. It's what they do. http://www.italmill.com


----------



## Mayson (Sep 10, 2016)

well thats the spring / auger repaired, all back together and working well. more pics to follow.


----------

